# Amano putting on eyelash...



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Holly..... crap!!! That is an amazing picture, what camera/ lens were you using?!

And beautiful shrimp btw.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome pic!!!


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow great picture.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Bree said:


> Holly..... crap!!! That is an amazing picture, what camera/ lens were you using?!
> 
> And beautiful shrimp btw.


Thanks! I was using a Nikon D90 with a Nikon AF-S DX Micro Nikkor 85mm f/3.5G ED VR lens plus a Raynox DCR-250 diopter.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Ha! Nice!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Awwww! she is soo ready for a night out on the town! hehe


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

AMAZING!!!!! If you don't mind me asking, did you use a tripod and what kind of lighting did you use to achieve this?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic shot


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the compliment.



PinkRasbora said:


> Awwww! she is soo ready for a night out on the town! hehe


Here is a glimpse of her translucent beauty as she emerged into the quiet night outside of the theater (after Balanchine's Serenade):


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

amygirl11 said:


> AMAZING!!!!! If you don't mind me asking, did you use a tripod and what kind of lighting did you use to achieve this?


Thanks! I did not use a tripod. As to the lighting, in addition to the existing tank light, I used the Nikon SB900 speedlight.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

at first I thought it would be Takashi.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

aweeby said:


> at first i thought it would be takashi.


Ha, ha...


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Speedlight FTW!


----------

